

The Wikipedia Dispute Index: Algorithm rates the stability of states - FrojoS
http://www.disputeindex.org/

======
DMalloy
Link to an English article on the University of Heidelberg pages:
[http://www.uni-
heidelberg.de/presse/news2011/pm20110708_netz...](http://www.uni-
heidelberg.de/presse/news2011/pm20110708_netzwerk_forschung_en.html)

